# Need New Mattress



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Need to replace my queen mattress in my 28bhs. I have looking at useing air mattress for this. Any have any thoughts or ideas.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

DW and I opted for 4" memory foam on top of old mattress and now it's the most comfortable bed we own!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Spend the $$ and go for a sleep number! CW has 'em...We bought one before a 2 week trip a few years back, since we already had one at home...i figured spreading the $900 over 2 weeks amounted to $65/nite and then it's free !







(crazy I know) It's great they have a queen camper with dual controls, so u can have a different setting than the other person. If you've never tried one, go check 'em out at a sleep number store or stop in a Radisson hotel..think they have them.
You'll love it!


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

I replaced our OB queen mattress with one from this outfit http://www.wallacesalesinc.com/group.asp?group_id=17&category_id=1, really good people, got some very good recommendations from the Lance truck camper forum and RVNet, so I called him up and spoke with him about what we wanted, he was very helpful and he guarantees you will like it or money back if I am recalling correct, Ordered Friday and UPS delivered Monday, and if I had to chose between the 8inch we bought for 499 and the Tempurpedic Cloud at 5 times the price I would have to think twice.

Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We replaced ours with a $35 Coleman queen size air mattress. Already had a 3" memory foam topper. I never slept better.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

+1 on the Select Comfort. But I got ours on eBay for 1/2 price. It was used and smelled a little like Ben Gay, but not stained or dirty and nothing a little Febreeze couldn't help.

The pump for the Select Comfort in our house quit and we had to get a replacement (under warranty), and they sent us a pump with a single wireless controller that controls both sides. I swapped the pumps with the camper bed and our home bed and not having the wires for two controllers in the camper makes a difference. In the house, they are routed under the bed anyway, so we don't really need wireless.


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

I just replaced ours with a regular sized queen from Mattress Barn. It is a foam mattress about 8". Was on sale for 149$. The 2" foam toppers run about 99&. Thought I got a good deal...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We have two sleep number beds in our house. They are awesome but a lot of money to spend in a camper unless you put in a bunch of night a year camping. We just did what RDS did and put a good quality foam topper on ours and sleep like babbies. Even with back problems. ---Mike


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

We have a slide out King bed, but had our maiden voyage this past weekend with our 250RS. We borrowed the memory foam mattress topper (from Walmart)that is on our son's double bed at home. It was very comfortable- better than our bed at home, so will be purchasing a similar one for the Outback.


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> We replaced ours with a $35 Coleman queen size air mattress. Already had a 3" memory foam topper. I never slept better.


I have not been able to find a coleman air mattress that is the same size, most have been about 4" to long or 1-2" to wide.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

A 4" memory foam topper couldn't save our mattress. We ended up replacing the mattress with this one. We got the Cal King and cut it to length. It's a bit firm. However, we love it and would recommend it.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spa-Sensations-8-Memory-Foam-Mattress-Multiple-Sizes/12542630


----------

